# gpg: Can't check signature: No public key



## Andry (May 5, 2014)

Hi! What could this happen? What should I do next to make it work?
`gpg --verify tcp.patch.asc`

```
gpg: Signature made Wed Apr 30 07:24:40 2014 EEST using RSA key ID 5DCF6AE7
gpg: Can't check signature: No public key
```


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2014)

You need to have the public key from whomever signed that patch file.


----------



## Andry (May 5, 2014)

Where to find it and how to add a signature?


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2014)

I suggest you read up on how PGP/GPG works, specifically how to sign and verify a message. 

https://www.gnupg.org/documentation/howtos.html


----------



## Andry (May 5, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I suggest you read up on how PGP/GPG works, specifically how to sign and verify a message.
> 
> https://www.gnupg.org/documentation/howtos.html



Well I'll try thanks!


----------



## Andry (May 5, 2014)

1) Everything turned out, thanks!
2) I want to know what it can be? During the kernel bug:


```
OPTION_HEADERS -include opt_global.h  -fno-omit-frame-pointer -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -mno-aes -mno-avx -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -mno-mmx -mno-sse -msoft-float  -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -Werror  /usr/usr/src/sys/dev/advansys/adwcam.c
/usr/usr/src/sys/dev/advansys/adwcam.c:104:1: error: unused function
      'adwccbstatus' [-Werror,-Wunused-function]
adwccbstatus(union ccb* ccb)
^
1 error generated.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/obj/usr/usr/src/sys/FREEBSD
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/usr/src
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## Andry (May 7, 2014)

Close a theme.Question resolved reinstalling.


----------

